# Gomorra 5: dal 19 Novembre 2021. Sky. Opinioni e commenti.



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2021)

Al via la stagione finale di Gomorra. Si ripartirà dalla clandestinità di Genny Savastano, dal ritorno di Ciro, dall'alleanza tra Genny e O'Maestrale, dai due fratelli Levante desiderosi di vendetta

Le prime 2 puntate sono già disponibili On Demand

Seguiranno i commenti alla quarta stagione.
Mi raccomando, avvisate se scrivete gli SPOILER!!


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

Io le ho già scaricate.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io le ho già scaricate.


le hai già viste? Io mi sono riguardato la 4 stagione per ricordarmi bene, stasera inizio queste 2 puntate


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> le hai già viste? Io mi sono riguardato la 4 stagione per ricordarmi bene, stasera inizio queste 2 puntate


No no solo scaricate, io della quarta ricordo solo Genny nel finale che ritorna in clandestinità.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No no solo scaricate, io della quarta ricordo solo Genny nel finale che ritorna in clandestinità.


si quella è la scena finale.. in pratica ora dovrebbe essere genny+ritorno di ciro+maestrale vs i fratelli levante con enzo che vorrà vendicarsi di Genny per aver consegnato a o' diplomato il suo nascondiglio e difatti Elia capaccio ha ucciso la sua fidanzata


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

Ho appena visto le prime due puntate… Sinceramente, abbastanza deludente. Mi puzza di stagione buttata lì tanto per finire. Spero che si riprenda nelle prossime puntate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

Ho interrotto la serie quando ho saputo dell'intenzione di "resuscitare" Ciro, scemenza che ha vanificato quel meraviglioso finale della 3.
Tra l'altro il film sull'immortale non mi è piaciuto.

Gli ultimi episodi comunque li guarderò, sono ovviamente curioso di sapere come finisce (anche se credo sia abbastanza scontato).


----------



## Butcher (18 Novembre 2021)

Viste le puntante.
Ormai è diventata la parodia di sé stessa. Quasi come GoT.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2021)

Si è tornati al moscume della terza stagione, dopo l'eccelsa stagione successiva che per me è stata quasi ai livelli della prima. Speriamo che nei prossimi episodi il livello cresce. Alla fine siamo agli inizi e questa è la stagione finale, quindi magari ci saranno molti colpi di scena.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è tornati al *moscume *della terza stagione, dopo l'eccelsa stagione successiva che per me è stata quasi ai livelli della prima. Speriamo che nei prossimi episodi il livello cresce. Alla fine siamo agli inizi e questa è la stagione finale, quindi magari ci saranno molti colpi di scena.


mosciume*


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è tornati al moscume della terza stagione, dopo l'eccelsa stagione successiva che per me è stata quasi ai livelli della prima. Speriamo che nei prossimi episodi il livello cresce. Alla fine siamo agli inizi e questa è la stagione finale, quindi magari ci saranno molti colpi di scena.


Mosciume anche nella terza e quarta, anche se un pochino meglio delle prime due.
Per un attimo ho sperato in un colpo di scena clamoroso sul finire della quarta puntata, ma sapevo già che non sarebbe successo(ma spero succeda nelle prossime per mettere un po’ di pepe…).
In generale, ormai son sempre le stesse dinamiche abbastanza prevedibili, ma dopo cinque stagioni è difficile fare qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Novembre 2021)

Io ho mollato questa serie subito dopo la morte del padre di Genny...
Abbastanza noiosa come serie TV.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2021)

Appena viste terza e quarta puntata... MAMMA MIAAA


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è tornati al moscume della terza stagione, dopo l'eccelsa stagione successiva che per me è stata quasi ai livelli della prima. Speriamo che nei prossimi episodi il livello cresce. Alla fine siamo agli inizi e questa è la stagione finale, quindi magari ci saranno molti colpi di scena.


A me la quarta ha fatto abbastanza schifo.
Gomorra muore con la terza stagione purtroppo.
Avendo Sky extra ho già visto terza e quarta puntata. È oscena questa stagione, ormai è fantascienza è roba ridicola, peccato.
Anche la recitazione ormai ha perso, Genny ormai è una macchietta ridicola che sembra un gorilla monoespressivo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mosciume anche nella terza e quarta, anche se un pochino meglio delle prime due.
> Per un attimo ho sperato in un colpo di scena clamoroso sul finire della quarta puntata, ma sapevo già che non sarebbe successo(ma spero succeda nelle prossime per mettere un po’ di pepe…).
> In generale, ormai son sempre le stesse dinamiche abbastanza prevedibili, ma dopo cinque stagioni è difficile fare qualcosa di nuovo.


Ma le dinamiche di questa stagione sono ridicole dai. Come se non ci fosse il passato, roba alla beautiful ormai. Ma come si fa a decadere così?


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma le dinamiche di questa stagione sono ridicole dai. Come se non ci fosse il passato, roba alla beautiful ormai. Ma come si fa a decadere così?


Non posso scrivere molto per evitare spoiler, ma la narrazione dell'incontro tra Gennaro e Ciro(che è noto perché si vede già nei trailer) è stata imbarazzante come un rigore di Jorginho...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A me la quarta ha fatto abbastanza schifo.
> Gomorra muore con la terza stagione purtroppo.
> Avendo Sky extra ho già visto terza e quarta puntata. È oscena questa stagione, ormai è fantascienza è roba ridicola, peccato.
> Anche la recitazione ormai ha perso, Genny ormai è una macchietta ridicola che sembra un gorilla monoespressivo


La quarta per me è stata sorprendente, più che altro per l'evoluzione di Genny ed il fatto che abbiano tirato fuori una stagione godibile nonostante i nuovi villain e l'assenza di molti personaggi di peso, tra cui Ciro Di Marzio. La sua "resurrezione", al di là di come la si pensi, è stata una scelta troppo commerciale che porterà a scelte narrative scontate. La terza per me, al momento, è la peggiore: finale coi botti sì, ma per il resto poca azione e tanti momenti morti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non posso scrivere molto per evitare spoiler, ma la narrazione dell'incontro tra Gennaro e Ciro(che è noto perché si vede già nei trailer) è stata imbarazzante come un rigore di Jorginho...


Esatto 
Per non parlare degli sviluppi e del contesto surreale nella quale avviene 
Dai roba che neanche GoT….è una serie diventata soap/fantascienza


----------



## hakaishin (26 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La quarta per me è stata sorprendente, più che altro per l'evoluzione di Genny ed il fatto che abbiano tirato fuori una stagione godibile nonostante i nuovi villain e l'assenza di molti personaggi di peso, tra cui Ciro Di Marzio. La sua "resurrezione", al di là di come la si pensi, è stata una scelta troppo commerciale che porterà a scelte narrative scontate. La terza per me, al momento, è la peggiore: finale coi botti sì, ma per il resto poca azione e tanti momenti morti.


La quarta prende il solito cliché del criminale che vuole fare l’imprenditore più o meno pulito come si vede in sons of anarchy o peaky blinders, che nel contesto di Gomorra ci sta come il cacio sulle cozze. Alla fine chi nasce in quell’ambiente sempre tale rimane e infatti così è stato. Poi proprio il personaggio di Genny lo trovo ormai una macchietta senza senso. Sappiamo tutti come va a finire secondo me.
Comunque la serie scende lentamente dalla terza in poi. Hanno rovinato un gran prodotto purtroppo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2021)

Viste terza e quarta. Sicuramente meglio. È chiaramente una stagione che crescerà con il passare degli episodi, bisognerà vedere come svilupperanno le nuove dinamiche. Ammetto che ho guardato questi due episodi quasi a forza, mentre dopo averli visti ora la curiosità mi è salita un bel po'.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In particolare sarà interessante vedere cosa succederà alla moglie e al figlio di Genny con la moglie di Don Vincenzo che grida vendetta, che probabilmente si rivelerà il suo punto debole, specie ora che è tornato Ciro. E soprattutto, Ciro sarà fedele a Sangue blu (per me no)? Si rimetterà con Genny oppure finirà con il il volerli fare fuori tutti (ipotesi più probabile)?.


.


----------



## sunburn (1 Dicembre 2021)

Anche quinta e sesta puntata nel segno della prevedibilità… Proprio a livello che si riescono a prevedere, non solo le scene, ma anche i dialoghi testualmente.
Ormai è la classica serie tv “all’italiana”, con un po’ di violenza in più.
Finirò di vederla per curiosità e per “fedeltà”, ma penso che il finale sarà deludente(come quasi tutti i finali delle grandi saghe).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La quarta prende il solito cliché del criminale che vuole fare l’imprenditore più o meno pulito come si vede in sons of anarchy o peaky blinders, che nel contesto di Gomorra ci sta come il cacio sulle cozze. Alla fine chi nasce in quell’ambiente sempre tale rimane e infatti così è stato. Poi proprio il personaggio di Genny lo trovo ormai una macchietta senza senso. Sappiamo tutti come va a finire secondo me.
> Comunque la serie scende lentamente dalla terza in poi. Hanno rovinato un gran prodotto purtroppo.



Sons of anarchy in un discorso legato a Gomorra non si puo' leggere. 
È come paragonare Monica Bellucci (sons) e La. Litizzetto (Gomorra)


----------



## hakaishin (1 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sons of anarchy in un discorso legato a Gomorra non si puo' leggere.
> È come paragonare Monica Bellucci (sons) e La. Litizzetto (Gomorra)


Io non li ho paragonati, il mio post è scritto in italiano corretto.
Ho detto che il topos ( Il termine *topos* deriva dal greco τόπος, topos, 'luogo' (plurale τόποι, tópoi) e significa *luogo comune*. Con esso può quindi intendersi uno schema narrativo indefinitamente riutilizzabile, a cui spesso è legato un particolare motivo stilistico ad esso consono) è sempre quello del criminale che tenta di ripulirsi, come jax in sons of anarchy e thomas shelby in peaky blinders. Solo che in Gomorra la cosa risulta ridicola e Genny non è profondo come jax o thomas. È più chiaro?


----------



## hakaishin (1 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche quinta e sesta puntata nel segno della prevedibilità… Proprio a livello che si riescono a prevedere, non solo le scene, ma anche i dialoghi testualmente.
> Ormai è la classica serie tv “all’italiana”, con un po’ di violenza in più.
> Finirò di vederla per curiosità e per “fedeltà”, ma penso che il finale sarà deludente(come quasi tutti i finali delle grandi saghe).


Concordo. Sta andando sempre più verso il basso e Genny è sempre più idiota. Poi è veramente fantascienza


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non li ho paragonati, il mio post è scritto in italiano corretto.
> Ho detto che il topos ( Il termine *topos* deriva dal greco τόπος, topos, 'luogo' (plurale τόποι, tópoi) e significa *luogo comune*. Con esso può quindi intendersi uno schema narrativo indefinitamente riutilizzabile, a cui spesso è legato un particolare motivo stilistico ad esso consono) è sempre quello del criminale che tenta di ripulirsi, come jax in sons of anarchy e thomas shelby in peaky blinders. Solo che in Gomorra la cosa risulta ridicola e Genny non è profondo come jax o thomas. È più chiaro?



Ma dai, non l'avevo capito. Ti ringrazio di cuore mio salvatore.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non l'avevo capito. Ti ringrazio di cuore mio salvatore.


E allora che parli di paragoni che io non ho fatto?
Ovvio che le 2 serie non siano paragonabili, anzi Gomorra scimmiotta goffamente alcune grandi serie


----------



## sunburn (2 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Sta andando sempre più verso il basso e Genny è sempre più idiota. Poi è veramente fantascienza


Boh. Si vede che gli sceneggiatori non avevano voglia di sbattersi… 

Piuttosto che quello che stiamo vedendo, fai una cosa tipo Gennaro e Ciro che si incontrano di nuovo da anziani e ripercorri la loro infanzia. Sarebbe stato ugualmente un clichè, ma magari qualcosa di più interessate sarebbe venuto fuori(soprattutto dall’infanzia di Ciro).
D’altro canto, c’è da dire che se al terzo giro è crollato persino Il Padrino…


----------



## hakaishin (2 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Boh. Si vede che gli sceneggiatori non avevano voglia di sbattersi…
> 
> Piuttosto che quello che stiamo vedendo, fai una cosa tipo Gennaro e Ciro che si incontrano di nuovo da anziani e ripercorri la loro infanzia. Sarebbe stato ugualmente un clichè, ma magari qualcosa di più interessate sarebbe venuto fuori(soprattutto dall’infanzia di Ciro).
> D’altro canto, c’è da dire che se al terzo giro è crollato persino Il Padrino…


Si ma è un peccato ridurre così una bella serie , scritta bene. Che senso ha? Perché? Sembrano tutti una mandria di babbei. Ma sangue blu cosa mi rappresenta ormai?


----------



## sunburn (2 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma è un peccato ridurre così una bella serie , scritta bene. Che senso ha? Perché? Sembrano tutti una mandria di babbei. Ma sangue blu cosa mi rappresenta ormai?


Ah Beh, lui è proprio il top del trash. Versione Brosio a Medjugorje …


----------



## hakaishin (2 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah Beh, lui è proprio il top del trash. Versione Brosio a Medjugorje …


Ahahahahhaah ma infatti. Ma diavolo, pensano che nessuno si accorga che da top criminale è diventato un Brosio qualunque? Ma poi anche le allegorie di Ciro versione Gesù


----------



## sunburn (10 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaah ma infatti. Ma diavolo, pensano che nessuno si accorga che da top criminale è diventato un Brosio qualunque? Ma poi anche le allegorie di Ciro versione Gesù


Nelle puntate 7 e 8 Ciro ufficialmente Messia. Una cosa senza senso.

*Non leggete se non avete già visto*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



l’unica cosa positiva è che almeno ci hanno risparmiato il miracolo della resurrezione di Enzo… Per un attimo ho temuto che fossero arrivati a tanto. 
Altra cosa ridicola: Genny sta rivoltando Napoli come un calzino per trovare il nascondiglio di Ciro e poi i suoi uomini lasciano il corpo di Enzo… Davanti al nascondiglio di Ciro.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nelle puntate 7 e 8 Ciro ufficialmente Messia. Una cosa senza senso.
> 
> *Non leggete se non avete già visto*
> 
> ...


Le ho viste ieri. Prima sono rimasto a bocca aperta per la stupidità vista poi ho riso per mezz’ora  
Ma che roba è? Ciro versione Cristo? Poi mamma mia quello che è successo dopo..appena escono le puntate commento


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (15 Dicembre 2021)

Visto ora l'episodio 8. Che dire? Sono curiosissimo di vedere come andrà a finire.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Staserà il gran finale


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Staserà il gran finale


Gli episodi saranno 10 o 12? Avevo letto 12.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Gli episodi saranno 10 o 12? Avevo letto 12.


Sono 10, stasera finale. Comunque nei penultimi episodi il livello si è alzato di brutto...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La conversazione tra Ciro Di Marzio e Sangue Blu torturato e in stato vegetativo è qualcosa di impressionante, sicuramente il punto più alto di tutta la serie a livello emotivo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono 10, stasera finale. Comunque nei penultimi episodi il livello si è alzato di brutto...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



si alla fine anche la serie 5 mi è piaciuta fino ad ora, un pò moscia all'inizio forse. Vediamo come finisce stasera.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Finita. Grande finale al cardiopalma! Oggi si chiude un'era, una delle migliori serie italiane di tutti i tempi, un cult. Solo applausi!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine pure l'immortale si è dovuto rassegnare al suo destino


----------



## JoKeR (17 Dicembre 2021)

L’unico concetto imperante di Gomorra è la banalità del male.
Fedele fino alla fine alle sue origini, va bene così.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> L’unico concetto imperante di Gomorra è la banalità del male.
> Fedele fino alla fine alle sue origini, va bene così.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, la dimostrazione che non ci può essere pace in una guerra, al punto che anche chi si professa o viene professato come Immortale è destinato a cadere per fare spazio a qualcun altro. Ammetto che, in cuor mio, immaginavo che Genny e Ciro sarebbero sopravvissuti o morti entrambi, ma all'ultimo episodio ho avuto il batticuore per tutti i minuti o quasi. Capolavoro di serie ed anche il finale a mio parere è significativo e scritto bene tutto sommato. Forse la pandemia ha penalizzato un po' la sceneggiatura di questa quinta stagione e ridotto molte scene e dinamiche, infatti se avete notato alla fine le ambientazioni di questa stagione sono sempre state le stesse. Ma va bene così!


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2021)

Bellissima, dai.

Finale scontato. Ma è finita come doveva finire.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finita. Grande finale al cardiopalma! Oggi si chiude un'era, una delle migliori serie italiane di tutti i tempi, un cult. Solo applausi!
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Sono d'accordo, si chiude veramente un'era. Molto molto difficile fare di meglio. Non è una questione di serie tv, camorra o citazione cult, è proprio che nell'insieme Gomorra ha sfruttato ad altissimi livelli il mezzo cinematografico.

In aggiunta alla pura estetica, per quanto riguarda la trama in sé, a mio parere è inutile stare a sindacare sulle scelte di personaggio x o y; le incongruenze si possono trovare (o creare), non esiste la perfezione e non è quello il punto. E' il modo in cui si chiude che credo confermi il senso della serie, senso che è spesso emerso in maniera silenziosa e così anche nel finale. Anche qui fatico a pensare di meglio: facilissimo scivolare nella retorica, è un attimo scadere nel ridicolo provando a stupire (o al contrario, strizzare l'occhio allo spettatore).
Complimenti agli autori, nel loro mestiere questo può tranquillamente considerarsi il lavoro di una vita


----------



## Manue (18 Dicembre 2021)

Sinceramente ultima stagione fatta perché non era finito con la 4, ma mi aspettavo di più. Romanzata, troppo romanzata secondo me, finale poi … passaggio dalla puntata 8 alla 9 con un salto con poco senso… va bene, è sempre una bella serie nel complesso, la migliore italiana secondo me, che batte tante serie estere, ma la quinta l’ho letta più come una involuzione, che evoluzione. Gli attori come sempre bravissimi…


----------



## Miro (18 Dicembre 2021)

A parte l'esito pressoché scontato, la scena finale credo sia una delle peggio concepite che abbia mai visto...


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Dicembre 2021)

Serie bella, bellissima. Attori molto preparati e comunicativi. Spero non abbia anestetizzato i più, creando un immaginario collettivo sbagliato. Si, la fine che fanno é morire, ma i vertici delle mafie non si sparano addosso per decidere chi spaccia tra un rione e l’altro. Riciclaggio, appalti pubblici, voto di scambio, mercati internazionali delle armi e della droga: chi muove miliardi di euro é spesso in una posizione di potere, protetto da pletore di avvocati, inattaccabili per i paradisi fiscali su cui si appoggiano, oppure perché strisciano tra le pieghe della
Burocrazia e L’opportunismo di chi si vuole arricchire velocemente. Persone rispettabili, imprenditori, pubblici funzionari magari, che si muovono tra conti cifrati e pranzi di lavoro saldati con la Chase Palladium.

vanno perseguiti questi evasori. Sequestrati conti correnti, confiscati beni e chiusi traffici illeciti.
L’assenza pratica di risultati dello Stato descritta dalla serie non deve essere segno di impotenza.

se questo non é possibile che lo stato si consegni alle mafie, almeno gli ‘affari’ interni e l’export verrebbero gestiti con più profitti, previdenza e assistenza sarebbero garantite a più persone. Naturalmente la mia é una provocazione. 

Quanti incoraggerebbero in Italia la carriera da magistrato al proprio figlio? Quanti vorrebbero si dedicassero alla lotta alle mafie? Che idea ha lasciato questa serie sui rapporti di forza in gioco? Dobbiamo sperare che siano i regolamenti interni tra di loro a fermarli?

il crimine porta alla morte, ok. Ma questo dilaniante edonismo, il relativismo, non porta a vivere una vita al massimo finché c’è? Allora meglio 20 anni da re nell’ illegalità oppure 60 a spaccarsi la schiena per combatterla come integerrimi difensori dello stato? Perché scrivere di camorra dal proprio attico di NY - seppur apprezzabile per la denuncia fatta e per le limitazioni conseguenti - non é la stessa cosa che lavorare in Italia nell’ antimafia.

Uno stato che non pensa al benessere dei suoi cittadini é complice di Camorra, Ndrangheta e Mafia. E le maiuscole non sono casuali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Stagione di melma e totalmente insensata, finale veramente osceno. Si poteva arrivare allo stesso finale, ma con altri modi, tra l'altro per me aveva decisamente più senso un finale in cui uno dei due muore e l'altro si fa il 41 bis tipo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Dicembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Serie bella, bellissima. Attori molto preparati e comunicativi. Spero non abbia anestetizzato i più, creando un immaginario collettivo sbagliato. Si, la fine che fanno é morire, ma i vertici delle mafie non si sparano addosso per decidere chi spaccia tra un rione e l’altro. Riciclaggio, appalti pubblici, voto di scambio, mercati internazionali delle armi e della droga: chi muove miliardi di euro é spesso in una posizione di potere, protetto da pletore di avvocati, inattaccabili per i paradisi fiscali su cui si appoggiano, oppure perché strisciano tra le pieghe della
> Burocrazia e L’opportunismo di chi si vuole arricchire velocemente. Persone rispettabili, imprenditori, pubblici funzionari magari, che si muovono tra conti cifrati e pranzi di lavoro saldati con la Chase Palladium.
> 
> vanno perseguiti questi evasori. Sequestrati conti correnti, confiscati beni e chiusi traffici illeciti.
> ...


Interessante, grazie.
Hai scritto delle dinamiche di quel mondo di cui non sono a conoscenza, pur avendo letto sia Gomorra che Zerozerozero.

Trovo pertinenti le osservazioni fatte (cioè che la serie sembra fare intendere che l'esito di un camorrista sia (in pratica) solamente l'eliminazione reciproca con un altro camorrista; quando invece la realtà della malavita è ben più complessa.

Ora, a parte spiegare questa mancanza con il classico "non è la realtà, nessuna fiction potrà mai spiegare veramente la complessità degli eventi reali" (che ci sta sempre), secondo me l'intento palese degli autori mira ad un'altra cosa: mostrare la follia che sta totalmente alla base di questo enorme e infinitamente complesso mondo mafioso.
Tutti i personaggi di Gomorra (non dico i camorristi veri eh) hanno una qualche forma di relazione. Se non tutti, praticamente tutti: amore, genitori, figli o amicizia. Perfino o' Munaciello. Oltre al figlio di Gennaro, che diviene l'oggetto principe attorno a cui si muovono gli altri personaggi, abbiamo ad esempio la coppia Maestrale-consorte, o Patrizia-compagno. O Sangue blu, felice e sorridente nelle prime puntate; permanentemente distrutto e e alieno dopo tutte le perdite subite.
Tutto per cosa? Perché sostanzialmente gli ficcano in testa quest'idea del potere e del comandare, e ovviamente del fare soldi.
Gennaro alla fine mostra chiaramente come questa vita neanche la voleva; solamente alla fine della serie supera l'orgoglio e se ne frega.
Lo stesso Ciro, che appare sempre molto saggio, a mio parere è ingenuo e fesso come gli altri: aveva moglie e figlia che erano tutto per lui, ma insegue un qualcosa che neanche lui sa cos'è. Tant'è che pure lui rinuncia più volte alla "scalata al potere" per andare a piangere da qualche parte in Europa, con lavori e lavoretti vari. Se la vediamo come "qualità della vita", quella di Ciro è stata pessima: tormenti, incubi, pianti, incaxxature, sofferenze, perdite, depressione per tutta la serie. Passando da una topaia all'altra, fumando sigarette con l'insonnia. Da solo. E lui è il più ganzo della banda, benissimo direi.

A proposito di questo, faccio notare come durante tutta la serie i personaggi maneggiano borse piene di soldi, ma passano la metà del tempo nella miseria. Sia Ciro che Genny azzerano più volte le proprie "ricchezze" (estremamente volatili) per un motivo o un altro. Oppure vivono come ricchi re...chiusi dentro un bunker (e questo è pure reale, vedi filmato del bunker 5x5 del Chapo).
E anche quando hanno la possibilità di permettersi il lusso, di cosa si tratta? Di avere la casa con le maniglie d'oro, o una costosa statua in salotto (anche questo comune nella realtà se non sbaglio).

Per me tutto ciò è...molto molto stupido. Passano tutto il tempo a dire all'amato/a: "presto tutto questo sarà finito, e staremo tutti assieme belli e in santa pace". La malavita è una chiara scocciatura di cui liberarsi il prima possibile. Però la inseguono.
Mi sembra un mega bias esistenziale.
Davvero saranno i cerchi in lega cari anziché quelli normali a fare la differenza nella vita?
E tutto inizia più o meno con la solita solfa: il ragazzino cresce nel quartiere sbagliato, e già a 13 anni gli ficcano in testa che la vita è dura e qui stiamo tutti incaxxati, che deve fare l'uomo strong. E come si fa? Si fa facendo così e così, e le regole del gioco sono queste e queste.

Ci ho visto questo in Gomorra. Magari non era l'intento degli autori, ma la serie a me ha fatto questo effetto. Di conseguenza non posso che aver apprezzato il finale, per me volutamente scialbo, seppur emozionante. Nessuna spettacolarizzazione della morte di Gennaro e Ciro, a cui vengono dedicati pochissimi secondi. Stupendo aver esaltato quel figo dell'"Immortale" fino all'apice dell'ottava puntata, per poi azzerarlo in 15 secondi alla fine. Tutta una fesseria dentro la testa sua e di quelli che ci sono andati dietro.
In sostanza ci ho messo tre pagine per arrivare a un commento precedente: la banalità del male


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Interessante, grazie.
> Hai scritto delle dinamiche di quel mondo di cui non sono a conoscenza, pur avendo letto sia Gomorra che Zerozerozero.
> 
> Trovo pertinenti le osservazioni fatte (cioè che la serie sembra fare intendere che l'esito di un camorrista sia (in pratica) solamente l'eliminazione reciproca con un altro camorrista; quando invece la realtà della malavita è ben più complessa.
> ...



grazie per il punto di vista.
La serie, ripeto, é fatta bene. Ma secondo te i veri detentori del potere mafioso vivono a Scampia oppure a Montecarlo, Milano, Londra o Mosca? 
In attici da svariati milioni oppure un appartamenti in stabili fatiscenti ad Afragola? Usano Land Rover per le campagne Aversa oppure hanno yacht ormeggiati in costa smeralda?

purtroppo Gomorra ha dipinto una realtà locale che noto ha fatto presa nell’immaginario collettivo. I cattivi muoiono e se hanno soldi non li godono oppure sono piaceri effimeri. Imho é una visione distorta. Esistono anche quelle realtà ma per molti non é così. Vivono nel lusso, studiano nelle migliori università e non hai bisogno dei sottotitoli per capirli.
Descrivere così la camorra ci farà pensare che é un fenomeno lontano, e che poi i cattivi muoiono da soli. Mi spiace interrompere il sonno della ragione, ma non é solo quello.
Purtroppo queste organizzazioni sono molto più radicate e sono passate da anni alla finanza e nei business più disparati. 
Una volta si avvertiva la ‘Guerra’ stato / mafie mentre oggi li facciano vivere nei film e negli eventi commemorativi. Questo dovrebbe preoccuparci.
Se non c’è lotta c’è complicità oppure tacita tolleranza.
Detto questo Gomorra serve a far capire i meccanismi che ben hai descritto e creare cultura sull’impossibilità di vivere quell vita con prospettiva, ma al tempo stesso ci deve essere una proposta positiva sul territorio, cosa che non c’è. Alla fine il rischio che denuncio é che questa chiave rischia di far considerare questo marcio come ‘costume meridionale’, contribuiamo a dire che é normale, locale e non ci riguarda.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Dicembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> grazie per il punto di vista.
> La serie, ripeto, é fatta bene. Ma secondo te i veri detentori del potere mafioso vivono a Scampia oppure a Montecarlo, Milano, Londra o Mosca?
> In attici da svariati milioni oppure un appartamenti in stabili fatiscenti ad Afragola? Usano Land Rover per le campagne Aversa oppure hanno yacht ormeggiati in costa smeralda?
> 
> ...


Grazie per la spiegazione 
La figura ben più inserita nella normalità, più o meno lontana dalla parte fangosa della malavita, in effetti in Gomorra è sostanzialmente assente.
Mi hai fatto pensare ad esempio che il boss in carica, Genny, si ritrova continuamente coinvolto in sparatorie, anche volutamente (come nel primo episodio di quest'ultima stagione, quando va ad uccidere l'ultimo dei fratelli Capaccio). 
Qualcosa di questo tipo si è visto con la quarta stagione (il Genny imprenditore), ma capisco tu ti riferisca a realtà ancora differenti.

Uscendo da ciò che abbiamo visto nella serie mi domando QUANTE siano queste persone. Magari saranno anche tante, ma tante quante? Perché gli yacht (degni di nota) io penso che non sono poi così tanti. Questo per dire che per fare un solo pluri-milionario malavitoso (che se li gode anche i soldi) ci vogliono credo migliaia e migliaia di soggetti, più simili a quelli mostrati nella serie.
Credo che il degrado per le strade sia ancora tanto. Con la droga girano miliardi di euro per il pianeta; banalmente mi vien da pensare che se nessuno la comprasse, non girerebbe un solo centesimo. Evidentemente i numeri del consumo e quindi dello spaccio (e perciò, di nuovo, mafiosi simili a quelli di Gomorra) sono ancora biblici. Ma mi smentisco io stesso rifacendomi al tuo discorso perché i miliardari di cui parli probabilmente non hanno bisogno neanche di questo tipo di introiti


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione
> La figura ben più inserita nella normalità, più o meno lontana dalla parte fangosa della malavita, in effetti in Gomorra è sostanzialmente assente.
> Mi hai fatto pensare ad esempio che il boss in carica, Genny, si ritrova continuamente coinvolto in sparatorie, anche volutamente (come nel primo episodio di quest'ultima stagione, quando va ad uccidere l'ultimo dei fratelli Capaccio).
> Qualcosa di questo tipo si è visto con la quarta stagione (il Genny imprenditore), ma capisco tu ti riferisca a realtà ancora differenti.
> ...


Purtroppo il consumo di droghe é sempre altissimo. Il commercio di armi molto redditizio. Trovare modi fantasiosi per far scomparire rifiuti del ciclo produttivo idem.
La cosa triste é che per anni le mafie hanno accumulato miliardi di euro e ora banalmente li riciclano investendo in ogni settore. Materiali da costruzione, grandissimi investimenti immobiliari, manodopera, imprese di ogni tipo. nell’ultima stagione di Gomorra Genny distribuisce milioni per aiutare le imprese e diventarne socio occulto. Questo frammento aiuta a pensare a ciò che accade oggi in larga scala.
Per questo avrei preferito - al netto delle scelte di sceneggiatura e del messaggio di fondo - di più dello Stato, di come sia assente non solo nel territorio Campano, ma in tutto il paese, addirittura contrapponendosi a una certa imprenditoria e al ceto medio quasi vessandoli. Questo é terreno fertile per le mafie. Hanno capito che i morti non servono quando c’è difficoltà. Si intrecciano ad attività lecite e si infiltrano dove c’è difficoltà: devi costruire un nuovo capannone e le banche non ti fanno abbastanza credito? Hai bisogno di fornitore ma costano troppo? La manodopera e le maestranze sul cantiere portano il budget fuori controllo? Non c’è problema. Se conviene anche a me ti aiuto io! Da oggi siamo soci: farai affari con queste imprese e riciclerai per noi. Tutto ‘lecito’, non ti preoccupare: un super avvocato e un commercialista fidato ti spiegano come fare.
ecco. Ora immagina questo per business da miliardi.
La lotta alle mafie non é finita e non dobbiamo pensare riguardi altri, a Napoli o Palermo, Reggio o Bari, Mosca o Singapore. É la mentalità individuale che va combattuta. Questo Gomorra perde occasione e di dirlo.
Lo stato non va dipinto solo come assente, debole, ricattabile. Molto viene fatto. Bisognerebbe anche ispirate fiducia.
Questo non é ineluttabile. Qui Gomorra sbaglia. Esiste una volontà di giustizia che può essere alimentata ma bisogna iniziare con uno stato più vicino ai propri cittadini e contribuenti onesti.

scusa l’OT. Il discorso é troppo esteso.

comunque fotografia, montaggi, accuratezza, una precisa identità territoriale, musiche, attori, regia, tutto in Gomorra é stato fatto benissimo. Complimenti per la grande produzione. Per me il finale poco celebrativo é correttissimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mi sono spoilerato di mia spontanea volontà il finale. È una serie tv che ho smesso di seguire dopo la porte del padre di Genny. Non ricordo quale stagione fosse. 
Non mi toccava molto, troppo irreale, troppo assurda. Già il cambiamento di Gennaro non mi era piaciuto, dopo che era stato in Colombia? 
Poi non mi toccava a livello emotivo. Per me il picco di Gomorra, perlomeno delle stagioni che ho visto io, è il momento in cui Malamore uccide la figlia di Ciro. Quello per quanto mi riguarda è stato l'apice di questa serie. 

Non voglio addentrarmi nei discorsi legati alla Mafia in Italia. So troppe cose cose. Nessuna Serie TV si avvicina a quella che è la realtà.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

La serie secondo me è ben fatta come qualità, tra le migliori italiane. 

La trama con il passare delle stagioni mi ha lasciato un po' perplesso


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



in particolare i continui tradimenti e la morte di praticamente tutti i personaggi.
Mi chiedo se in quell'ambiente tradimenti (e magari anche omicidi) siano davvero così largamente diffusi oppure se sia stata una scelta per evitare che qualcuno in qualche modo simpatizzasse per qualche personaggio. Alla fine tutti tradiscono tutti e infrangono la parola data ogni 10 minuti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La serie secondo me è ben fatta come qualità, tra le migliori italiane.
> 
> La trama con il passare delle stagioni mi ha lasciato un po' perplesso
> 
> ...




Non conosco bene la camorra, ma conosco bene la ndrangheta, quella vera, non quella di Torino. Ti posso dire che gli stessi ndranghetisti non vedono affatto di buon occhio i camorristi, la stessa cosa la si puo' dire per i Mafiosi Siciliani e per quelli della Sacra Corona Unita. 

Non è un caso che la camorra sia la mafia meno potente e la Ndrangheta quella più forte. È dovuto tutto alla lealtà, ai codici che ancora seguono e via dicendo. Da quello che mi dicevano, i camorristi si inchiappettano per davvero tra di loro dall'oggi al domani. Quindi puo' anche essere che sia così nella realtà. Ma i Boss, quelli che arrivano a Roma non sono praticamente mai Napoletani.


----------



## cris (19 Dicembre 2021)

Finale un po deludente


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sono spoilerato di mia spontanea volontà il finale. È una serie tv che ho smesso di seguire dopo la porte del padre di Genny. Non ricordo quale stagione fosse.
> Non mi toccava molto, *troppo irreale, troppo assurda*. Già il cambiamento di Gennaro non mi era piaciuto, dopo che era stato in Colombia?
> Poi non mi toccava a livello emotivo. Per me il picco di Gomorra, perlomeno delle stagioni che ho visto io, è il momento in cui Malamore uccide la figlia di Ciro. Quello per quanto mi riguarda è stato l'apice di questa serie.
> 
> Non voglio addentrarmi nei discorsi legati alla Mafia in Italia. So troppe cose cose. Nessuna Serie TV si avvicina a quella che è la realtà.


Il discorso è sempre quello: una serie tv...è una serie tv. Non è un documentario, e soprattutto non c'è modo di renderlo documentario. Per il semplice motivo che è proprio impossibile riprodurre la realtà stando nei tempi del cinema. 

A questo aggiungiamoci che essendo una fiction ci sono dei personaggi, che possibilmente vanno raccontati e vanno resi interessanti, perché comunque lo scopo è intrattenere chi la guarda. 

Calcolando 40 minuti a puntata x 10 puntate, sono circa 400 minuti per mostrare l'intero sistema + raccontare i personaggi, con un occhio all estetica (quindi scene del tipo un personaggio che cammina in silenzio, perdendo secondi preziosi a narrare i fatti realistici). 

Faccio un paragone eclatante: i Soprano sono una tra le serie tv più acclamate di sempre. 
Eppure, per bocca di un pentito e ex agenti americani, la serie tv è assolutamente irreale (un boss mafioso che va dallo psicoterapeuta, per dirne una). 

Oppure Mr Robot. chi se ne intende dice che quantomeno non è un cartone animato. Ma la distanza su come funziona la vita e le operazioni di un vero hacker è incolmabile (anche qui tempi morti, e tecnicismi incomprensibili per tutti) 


Il fatto che gomorra possa non dire nulla sul piano emotivo lo trovo totalmente pertinente. Non può esistere un film che possa intrigare tutti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il discorso è sempre quello: una serie tv...è una serie tv. Non è un documentario, e soprattutto non c'è modo di renderlo documentario. Per il semplice motivo che è proprio impossibile riprodurre la realtà stando nei tempi del cinema.
> 
> A questo aggiungiamoci che essendo una fiction ci sono dei personaggi, che possibilmente vanno raccontati e vanno resi interessanti, perché comunque lo scopo è intrattenere chi la guarda.
> 
> ...



Vabbé ma che logica. Lo so pure io che non è un documentario. 
Per irreale intendo l'immortale, Genny che muta così tanto in così poco tempo, Genny che uccide suo padre e non Ciro. 

Ok che ci sono delle dinamiche, delle storie e che si è arrivati li per un motivo, ma a me queste cose non sono piaciute. 

Resta una serie TV basata su fatti reali, nella vita vera uno come Ciro non sarebbe durato 1 minuto. 
Io sto parlando delle mie idee ovviamente, ognuno ha i propri gusti. 

I Soprano è realmente una serie TV bomba. È riduttivo parlare di Tony che va dalla psicologa. Tony rimarca durante tutta la serie che se la cosa uscisse, sarebbe un uomo morto. 
I Soprano sono l'eccellenza per millemila motivi. Gomorra in paragone per me è la scorreggia dei Soprano. 

Le Serie TV sono finzione e fin qui ci siamo, ma devono comunque avere coerenza ed un filo logico, cosa che io non ho visto nelle prime due stagioni di Gomorra.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vabbé ma che logica. Lo so pure io che non è un documentario.
> Per irreale intendo l'immortale, Genny che muta così tanto in così poco tempo, Genny che uccide suo padre e non Ciro.
> 
> Ok che ci sono delle dinamiche, delle storie e che si è arrivati li per un motivo, ma a me queste cose non sono piaciute.
> ...


Hanno dinamiche diverse, analogamente irrealistiche. Che Tony facesse psicoterapia lo si viene a sapere, da Paulie agli altri. Non ricordo in quale stagione. Infatti nell intervista l ex mafioso americano sottolineava come nella realtà sarebbero morti sia Tony che la psicologa. 

Sulla qualità eh bè, i Soprano sono la storia, tutt'oggi insuperabile. Non ci vedo questa distanza abissale con gomorra. Le serie americane sono rodate ma piene di cliché, hanno pure loro vari difetti secondo me


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bellissima, dai.
> 
> Finale scontato. Ma è finita come doveva finire.


Ho appena visto il finale. Per me è una roba ridicola. La summa di una stagione pessima. Chiunque avrebbe potuto scrivere di meglio. Peccato aver rovinato una serie top come questa


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Miro ha scritto:


> A parte l'esito pressoché scontato, la scena finale credo sia una delle peggio concepite che abbia mai visto...


Ridicola. Roba da centovetrine


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Hanno dinamiche diverse, analogamente irrealistiche. Che Tony facesse psicoterapia lo si viene a sapere, da Paulie agli altri. Non ricordo in quale stagione. Infatti nell intervista l ex mafioso americano sottolineava come nella realtà sarebbero morti sia Tony che la psicologa.
> 
> Sulla qualità eh bè, i Soprano sono la storia, tutt'oggi insuperabile. Non ci vedo questa distanza abissale con gomorra. Le serie americane sono rodate ma piene di cliché, hanno pure loro vari difetti secondo me


Tutte le serie tv hanno parti irreali o comunque molto romanzate, ma Gomorra va oltre. Praticamente è un misto tra fantascienza e Black comedy, più va avanti e più diventa una barzelletta. L’ultima stagione è una roba allucinante, sembra una storiellina horror per bambini che stanno davanti al fuoco ad arrostire marshmallow, rendo l’idea?
Nel complesso ho apprezzato Gomorra, le prime 2 stagioni sono di altissimo livello, poi perde completamente il filo della logica minima per perdersi in boiate da fantascienza. Ed è un peccato perché è un prodotto con grande recitazione, grandi mezzi visivi, ottimi personaggi che poteva e doveva rendere di più. L’evoluzione dei personaggi è stata pessima, guarda solo Genny come si è ridotto: un babbeo che non azzecca una scelta che è sull’orlo di una crisi di nervi e va in iper ventilazione. Con una solo espressione facciale ormai, senza mimica, senza un minimo di espressione e sentimenti.

Il paragone con i Soprano è impossibile ed è cattivo nei confronti di Gomorra, che tutto sommato è una buona serie ma lontano anni luci da una serie cult, di altissimo livello come i soprano. Non c’è proprio paragone soprattutto per quello che riguarda la scrittura che è di altissimo livello. Si anche nei soprano c’è roba poco reale (in proporzione molto meno rispetto a Gomorra) ma è una storia perfetta, un crescendo fino a toccare il climax dell’ultima stagione. Dobbiamo crescere molto per arrivare a certi livelli noi.
Vero che le serie americane hanno i loro difetti ma ci sarà un perché sono le migliori al mondo no?


----------



## Miro (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ridicola. Roba da centovetrine


A parte il "ritmo" della scena che sembra una cosa in stile "The Lady" della Del Santo, ma anche concettualmente quel che avviene non ha un minimo di logica.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Genny che dopo due minuti di sparatoria dove non mette manco mezzo dito fuori dalla copertura ad un tratto esce allo scoperto CAMMINANDO, come se stesse facendo una scampagnata di piacere. L'altro che da serial killer navigato 1) non si accorge che uno dei nemici non è morto 2) dopo che si alza ha diversi secondi in cui si guarda attorno e un altro po' si prendeva pure un caffé e invece PUF, viene seccato da un colpo a caso.



Oggettivamente, le prime due stagioni erano di un altro livello. Anche la terza, a confronto con quest'ultima, è un capolavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2021)

Prima lo rendono Immortale, Gesù in terra, e poi lo fanno morire come il più fesso.
Capisco la morale e il significato, ma c'è anche una logica da mandare avanti.

Per me Gomorra finisce con la stagione 4 e la reclusione di Genny, la stagione finale non la considero.
L'Immortale doveva restare morto dopo quell'epico finale di stagione 3, quella sì che fu una sequenza grandiosa ed emozionante. Tutto quello che è venuto dopo è semplice commercialata.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Miro ha scritto:


> A parte il "ritmo" della scena che sembra una cosa in stile "The Lady" della Del Santo, ma anche concettualmente quel che avviene non ha un minimo di logica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non c’è nessuna logica 
Ormai è una soap opera spagnola con l’aggiunta di violenza immotivata.
Le prime 2 stagioni sono top, la terza perde già molto, la quarta totalmente inutile e la quinta è un disastro senza spiegazioni. Il finale più stupido che io abbia visto


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2021)

Posso dire che doveva finire con la morte di Salvatore Conte?


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Miro ha scritto:


> A parte l'esito pressoché scontato, la scena finale credo sia una delle peggio concepite che abbia mai visto...


E' volutamente "stupida" ed "insulsa", ma alla fine è fatta proprio male come tempi, regia, tutto.
Scappare poi di notte su una barchetta è un pò così...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Posso dire che doveva finire con la morte di Salvatore Conte?


Bastava farla finire con la morte di Ciro.
O ancora meglio con la morte di Don Pietro nella seconda stagione


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima lo rendono Immortale, Gesù in terra, e poi lo fanno morire come il più fesso.
> Capisco la morale e il significato, ma c'è anche una logica da mandare avanti.
> 
> Per me Gomorra finisce con la stagione 4 e la reclusione di Genny, la stagione finale non la considero.
> L'Immortale doveva restare morto dopo quell'epico finale di stagione 3, quella sì che fu una sequenza grandiosa ed emozionante. Tutto quello che è venuto dopo è semplice commercialata.


Tra l’altro tra seconda e terza stagione avevano sviluppato la figura di Ciro in modo pregevole e la morte era la giusta conclusione del percorso.

Secondo me tutti i protagonisti avevano già dato. Dovendo chiudere in qualche modo, penso avrebbero dovuto fare uno stacco temporale tra eventi della quarta ed eventi della quinta e puntare su una narrazione basata su flashback e flashforward.

Vabbè, anche se la quinta non mi è piaciuta, resta nel complesso una buonissima serie.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro tra seconda e terza stagione avevano sviluppato la figura di Ciro in modo pregevole e la morte era la giusta conclusione del percorso.
> 
> Secondo me tutti i protagonisti avevano già dato. Dovendo chiudere in qualche modo, penso avrebbero dovuto fare uno stacco temporale tra eventi della quarta ed eventi della quinta e puntare su una narrazione basata su flashback e flashforward.
> 
> Vabbè, anche se la quinta non mi è piaciuta, resta nel complesso una buonissima serie.


Quoto.
Però se fino alla seconda stagione era una serie da 9, adesso alla fine di tutto, è una serie da 6,5 al massimo. Cioè buona ma c’è di molto meglio. Peccato perché all’inizio era tanta roba


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Bellissima, dai.
> 
> Finale scontato. Ma è finita come doveva finire.


admin come faccio ad inserire uno spoiler?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> admin come faccio ad inserire uno spoiler?


Clicca sui tre puntini verticali nel menù dove si inserisce il testo ("più opzioni"), poi "Anticipazione(Spoiler)"


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho finalmente finito di vedere la serie. Sono rimasto deluso dal finale, è stata la copia di quello di Suburra. Mi aspettavo che morisse uno tra ciro e genny, non entrambi. Infatti mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere uno die due arrestato e relegato al 41 bis


----------

